# Anchor point ????



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

When I am helping someone learn to shoot I tell them the main thing to remember is to have a consistant ankor point and the accuracy will follow so if you are consistantly using the same ankor every time then you will be just fine becouse there is no set rule on ankoring for everyones facial measurements are different. So with that said It looks good to me


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Your draw length looks to be about 1 inch too long. Maybe if you tried shortening it, you would be able to find more consistent anchor points. Personally I touch the string on the tip of my nose, align my sight housing in my peep sight and bury my index knuckle into the back of my cheek bone. (I shoot a Chappy Boss, so my knuckles are against my face).
Strictly speaking your arrow nock should be directly below your shooting eye.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Judging by the string angle it looks like you are shooting a short axle to axle length bow. The only way you can keep the string on your nose and shorten your draw would be to raise your anchor and lower your peep.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I used to shoot a 30 inch draw with an anchor point similar to yours for about 10 years. I switched up after lot's of research this year myself, and have found that setting the nock point under the eye, and putting my string on my nose to be a tremendous help in consistancy. Putting your nose on the string is kind of like a second anchor point, the same concept as a kisser button for me. It does feel odd at first but has become much more comfortable to me as i'm not overextending myself. I have also switched to a lower anchor (corner of my jaw under my ear). Many will say this is not right, but i have found it very beneficial on the 3-d range when shooting at extreme up and down angles. If you can play around with it some, what's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander in archery!!!!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The others can help you with your anchor. I'll tell you right now that your bow's drawlength is just about 2" too long. The ned of your nock should be about where the back-end of your vanes are right now. You've probably been shooting that way for some time so anything shorter will feel crampy, just like you stated. You may have to shorten up in stages, a little at a time till you find your optimum length. The first and most important factor about a compound bow is DRAWLENGTH. Until you get that right nothing else will help with accuracy to any appreciable amount.


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

I recently attended a weekend with Bernie Pellerite and had my form critiqued. All I can say is wow. What I thought I was doing and what I actually was doing were two different things.
What I can see in the picture that you have posted is that first, your draw length is too long. Also, your bow arm shoulder is not low and locked. It also looks like your leaning back some which is caused by too long of a draw.
As I said in my opening statement, what you think you are feeling and what you are actually doing are two different things. Although there is no better way than to have someone who knows what they are doing adjust your form, you can help yourself with the use of mirrors. If you draw back your bow with an arrow in it and peek into a mirror you can see exactly what you are doing. The trick is to know what to look for. Bernie has an excellent tape called "44 form flaws" available from Robin hood video productions. In it , it shows correct form and what you should look for.
Oh yeah, your draw elbow is to low also. Indicative of too long of a draw.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

What about shortening it a few inches and adding a knocking loop?I use tip of nose and knuckle of index finger at bottem of the ear and thumb against jaw bone. I find the more I have the better off I am but I am weird like that..


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 31, 2006)

*Anchor point reply*

I took everyones advice and shortened my draw length by 1". Here are the before and after pictures. It still feels a little cramped.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am also left handed. I have fought with draw length for quite some time. Your's is too long. I use to shoot 30" too. My wingspan is 29.75. I can shoot 29" with a caliper release off the string, but for my best accuracy, I perfer 28.5". I have given up on draw specific bows, if it doesn't have a easy way to change draw length, I do buy it. 

Reducing the draw length will help, but I would definitely consider going to a longer axle to axle bow. I personally, stopped shooting anything less than 37". 

I personally, use a kisser and anchor lower. I keep the kisser at the corner of my mouth, and the string on my nose. I draw with my eyes closed and when I open, if I am not looking through the peep, I adjust it until I can do this.

Your glasses may be a problem too. I use contacts and look out of the corner of my eye more.

I didn't see the pictures until after the comments. The second picture is much better. I would get a kisser and added it. The string is not touching your nose. This is again partly the glasses fault, since your head is not turned around enough. The cramped feeling will go away after a while. But, you can apply back tension better and stabilize your sight picture better and produce a better release.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks much better. Now the nock is directly below your eye where it should be. The only thing I would do (personal preference) is to move up a little higher on your face. This will give you access to several anchor points (corner of mouth, tip of nose, cheekbone).


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 31, 2006)

*Reply*

Thanks for all the info. Tomorrow I'l start realigning everything so I'l be ready for the fall season.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I don't want to throw a wrench into the works, but it is impossible to tell anything from those pictures. Correct draw length and anchor point have way way more to do with the rest of your body, which we can not see in these pictures. I could take a picture like this with a 26" bow and a 29" bow, and have them look both the same with the size of picture used. It would be better if we could see your feet, hips, shoulders, bow hand and arm, all at the same time. Seeing just your face is not enough information.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Exactly what A Mess says, need a full body photo please*



A Mess said:


> I don't want to throw a wrench into the works, but it is impossible to tell anything from those pictures. Correct draw length and anchor point have way way more to do with the rest of your body, which we can not see in these pictures. I could take a picture like this with a 26" bow and a 29" bow, and have them look both the same with the size of picture used. It would be better if we could see your feet, hips, shoulders, bow hand and arm, all at the same time. Seeing just your face is not enough information.


I could not have said this better myself. A Mess has it exactly correct.

keyway05,

By changing the angle of your shoulders to the arrow path, I can help you fit any number of draw length bows.

By changing the angle of your elbow bend in the bow arm, again, I can help you fit any number of bows.

By changing the angle of your release arm, I can help you fit any number of draw length bows.

Now, if your goal is to shoot at the next level of your ability, then that's different.

Step 1: We need a full body photo, where the camera is at head level, directly across from your face. We need to see head to toe, arrow loaded at full draw, and the arrow must be level.

Step 2: Put a d-loop on the bowstring. Draw length and the d-loop are related, like cousins, but they are not the same. You want the end of the nock to be under the pupil of the shooting eye.

Adjust the size of the d-loop to allow your release arm to be directly behind the arrow. The d-loop helps folks fit the bow to them, just like a pair of custom shoes. Not everyone can touch their nose to the bowstring. It depends on the ATA of the bow and the string angle.

Do not lean your head forward just to touch the bowstring. If you want a second touch point, then use a kisser button.

You want the face anchor to look like this:










Notice the very large d-loop. Randy has broad shoulders and medium length arms so the need for the large d-loop. Keep the head up straight. Use the 
d-loop to adjust the angle of your release arm. If you keep the release arm directly behind the arrow, then you will "not feel cramped" and you can use back tension to fire your release that much easier.

This is a picture of what a proper draw length looks like, with the correct size of d-loop. Notice the arm is directly behind the arrow, and the head is up straight.































Step 3: Have a friend help you figure out what is the angle of your release shoulder to the bow shoulder to the bow elbow to the bow wrist.

I strongly suspect you look like the "before picture" down below.

Take a close look at the "after picture". Do you see what I call the "power triangle"?

It simply involves lining up the two shoulders to be in a straight line with the bow arm. Try it. Hold both arms out like you are about to try some jumping jacks. Rotate your entire body until the bow arm is aiming at the right side of the straw bale or the right edge of the target face or the right edge of the cardboard backing for the target. Keep the bow arm in line with both shoulders.

Now, bend the release arm and come to full draw, while keeping the bow arm and both shoulders in a straight line. A friend should be able to hold a broom stick across both shoulders and be able to touch your bow arm at the same time.

This alignment of the bow arm directly in line with the shoulders will help you hold much steadier, AND it will increase your body draw length requirements.

If you have questions, send a pm to Dado. He has mastered the "power triangle technique" with me in California and him in Europe. So, folks, if you are interested in learning this technique, you can do it. Just ask Dado how much his scores have improved.

POWER TRIANGLE upper body alignment


----------



## itbedoe (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I am going to learn a lot on this site.


----------

